# Discharge Number R245686



## sallytoffee09 (Apr 29, 2013)

Hi I am trying to find out what ship(s) my dad James (Jimmy) Burnett, was on. My sister has his Discharge Book from the Mercantile Marine Office stamped 05/10/1960 Glasgow. In the booklet it states the following: Discharge Number R245686, Seamans Number 01540A, Union Number 804371 and his date of birth 24/05/1925.
I have looked on the archives website putting in the above information but cannot find anything about him.
Any help would be appreciated.
Sally


----------



## chris8527 (Jul 26, 2008)

His Discharge Book should contain an entry for each voyage. It should show the ship's stamp, date of signing on, date of signing off and rank. If there are no entries, then it's a safe bet that he never actually went to sea.


----------



## sallytoffee09 (Apr 29, 2013)

thank you,


----------



## Hugh MacLean (Nov 18, 2005)

Welcome Sally,

Here is his seaman's pouch held at Kew in piece BT 372/407/13 - http://discovery.nationalarchives.gov.uk/SearchUI/Details?uri=C8195689

Can be hit or miss but usually will show a photo of the seaman albeit a mugshot - any pre Jan, 1941[unlikely due to age] service may be included in the form of a CR2. 

His service record from Jan, 1941 until he left the service should be held at Kew in piece BT 382/236 at this link: http://www.nationalarchives.gov.uk/...ails.asp?CATID=8123542&CATLN=6&accessmethod=5
This information is similar to the information in his Discharge Book. 

Both of those files best viewed/obtained by visit to Kew.

Regards
Hugh


----------



## Roger Griffiths (Feb 10, 2006)

If he joined the Merchant Navy after 1945 his CRS10 may be here
http://www.nationalarchives.gov.uk/...ails.asp?CATID=8125452&CATLN=6&accessmethod=5

Roger


----------

